# 2013 Orange Beach Billfish Classic



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey guys, my name is Richard Alexander and I've been helping Johnny Dorland and others put on the Orange Beach Billfish Classic, an all volunteer event and the leader among Gulf Coast non-profit fishing tournaments (all net proceeds donated to TBF and CCA). With the new dates (weekend befroe Memorial Day), the 2013 OBBC is quickly approaching; so get your boats ready to go. A lot of exciting changes to the tournament this year including the new dates, a new venue (The Wharf), and the return of the Blue Marlin category (103" minimum). A copy of the three fold brochure (which you'll hopefully find around the dock) is linked here: http://www.orangebeachbillfishclassic.com/OBBC FINAL PDF 2013.pdf . With all of the changes, we've been improving the exposure of the tounament, so please go follow us on Facebook and check out the endorsment from TBF (CCA endorsment coming soon!). http://www.billfish.org/event/orange-beach-billfish-classic/ . We're expecting a big crowd, so get signed up when you can and come introduce yourself at the tournament.

Richard


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

The tournament's quickly approaching. It's shaping up to be a good crowd. Check out the link for registration info and to see who's already registered. http://orangebeachbillfishclassic.com/reserve.html Plenty more with verbal committments as well.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Two weeks and counting... gonna see some big fish on the dock at this tournament!


----------

